# My Workshop



## Mathurin (May 6, 2018)

Hi,

My workshop repeinted and reinstalation


----------



## .LMS. (May 6, 2018)

Someone likes Rigid!


----------



## francist (May 6, 2018)

Nice! And I'm pleased someone else hangs their clamps from the ceiling too 

-frank


----------



## Nogoingback (May 6, 2018)

Nice shop!, but you really should buy some clamps.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 7, 2018)

Nice space. Now you need to get some swarf, grease, and welding slag spread around a bit.  Mike


----------



## Mathurin (May 7, 2018)

FOMOGO said:


> Nice space. Now you need to get some swarf, grease, and welding slag spread around a bit.  Mike


Dont be afraid, all that will come back


----------



## Mathurin (May 7, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Nice shop!, but you really should buy some clamps.


I need two more and it will be ok  !!!!!!!


----------



## Mathurin (May 7, 2018)

.LMS. said:


> Someone likes Rigid!


It's true


----------



## MontanaAardvark (May 11, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Nice shop!, but you really should buy some clamps.



I'll be you'll still get into a job where you need a clamp you don't have.  Maybe once every few years, but they always say you can never have too many. 

Nice wood shop!


----------



## Mathurin (May 11, 2018)

I always look in garage sale for new one !!!


----------



## Franko (May 12, 2018)

That's a very nice shop. And pretty. I like the orange accents.


----------

